# Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings Demo



## Alex Niedt (Feb 13, 2019)

I think this is a great library for modern avant-garde material. Just have to play to its strengths. Next I want to see how Alternative Solo Strings sounds with LCO Strings. Wondering if they might be a match made in heaven for scratchy, dissonant stuff!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 13, 2019)

excellent.

Sounds great.

Damn I missed the sale. This sold me on them!


----------



## Kony (Feb 14, 2019)

Great track Alex - love that sound!


----------



## ok_tan (Feb 14, 2019)

great track. i have that library but somehow couldn't connect to it - you track is very inspirational


----------



## ka00 (Feb 14, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Damn I missed the sale. This sold me on them!



I call this the Alex Niedt effect: being sold on a sample library Alex demos a few days after the sale has ended. Happened twice to me already.



ok_tan said:


> great track. i have that library but somehow couldn't connect to it - you track is very inspirational



Same here. I too have the library, but haven't really dug deeply into it and this demo is inspiring.


----------



## whiskers (May 6, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> I think this is a great library for modern avant-garde material. Just have to play to its strengths. Next I want to see how Alternative Solo Strings sounds with LCO Strings. Wondering if they might be a match made in heaven for scratchy, dissonant stuff!



bit of a late-breaking question here, but would you say AltSS only shines in somewhat dissonant contexts? Or is it a little more versatile than that?

I know it's a dry library, so wondering how easy it would be to blend with another string lib.

Great demo!


----------



## ism (May 6, 2019)

whiskers said:


> bit of a late-breaking question here, but would you say AltSS only shines in somewhat dissonant contexts? Or is it a little more versatile than that?
> 
> I know it's a dry library, so wondering how easy it would be to blend with another string lib.
> 
> Great demo!




Can't claim remotely the skill of Alex, but I think his comment about its affinity with LCO is illuminating.

In the same way that LCO certainly can do lots of fun dissonance and horror, but I bought it for its lovely textures, AltSS can push into dissonance, but also shines for beautiful, if slightly rough, textures.

Maybe I'll have a go at such a demo myself, but I'd really love to hear such a demo by Alex ...


----------



## Alex Niedt (May 6, 2019)

Thanks all! 


whiskers said:


> bit of a late-breaking question here, but would you say AltSS only shines in somewhat dissonant contexts? Or is it a little more versatile than that?
> 
> I know it's a dry library, so wondering how easy it would be to blend with another string lib.
> 
> Great demo!


I think if you're wanting it to blend with other libraries for more standard fare, you may find yourself fighting its built-in character. It seems made for the purpose of the rougher, scratchier, more dissonant avant-garde material, and I would typically suggest utilizing a library like this for the things in which it definitely excels. This goes for LCO, too. Sure, there are some articulations you can layer with other stuff, but when I layer a short from LCO, for instance, I'm doing so because I desire that modern edge. Character libraries will almost always be best utilized for their intended purpose. Hope this helps!


----------

